# App Vidéo absente et non téléchargeable sur iPhone X



## Matthieu Laclau (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas l’app vidéo dans mon iPhone X. Je suis donc allé dans iTunes Store et j’ai essayé de lire un des films que j’avais acheté auparavant. On ne propose d’aller dans l’App Store et j’obtiens “Cannot connect to the App Store” (mon iPhone est en anglais, mais je suis bien sur l’Apple store France).
Puis je cherche l’app Vidéo dans Spotlight et l’ouvre dans l’App Store et il est écrit : “The App requires specific features not available on this device”.
Savez-vous comment je peux regarder des films achetés ou loués sur cet iPhone X ?







*Note de la modération : *il vaut mieux utiliser l'option Transférer un fichier, de sélectionner son ou ses images, de sélectionner miniature.


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2017)

Etrange. As tu fait les dernières mise à jour du système ?


----------



## Matthieu Laclau (17 Novembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Etrange. As tu fait les dernières mise à jour du système ?



Oui, je viens d’installer la version 11.1.2 et c’est toujours pareil.


----------



## Matthieu Laclau (17 Novembre 2017)

Matthieu Laclau a dit:


> Oui, je viens d’installer la version 11.1.2 et c’est toujours pareil.



Bon, j’ai trouvé une solution peu orthodoxe. J’ai créé un compte iTunes americain. J’ai téléchargé l’app Apple TV. Puis je suis revenu à mon compte français et toutes mes vidéos sont bien là.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Novembre 2017)

D’après MacGe vous n’êtes pas le seul dans ce cas 

« À ce sujet, l’application Vidéos n’est bizarrement pas disponible dans la boutique pour tous les utilisateurs. Elle ne figure pas dans la liste des applications Apple, et même si on ruse en trouvant sa fiche par un moyen détourné (par exemple en passant par les achats de l’iTunes Store), l’installation est impossible car « l’app requiert des fonctionnalités spécifiques non disponibles sur cet appareil. » Peut-être s’agit-il d’un bug en attendant l’application TV qui ne devrait plus tarder. »
iOS 11 permet de supprimer véritablement les apps d'Apple intégrées
https://www.igen.fr/ios/2017/11/ios...eritablement-les-apps-dapple-integrees-102003


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Bien présente sur le miens 



​


----------

